
Mark Wahlberg's Insanely Crazy and Impossible Daily Schedule - marvinrussell
https://www.checkli.com/checklists/marvinrussell/mark-wahlbergs-daily-schedule-1
======
gamechangr
He only has 3 hrs of work time written down! (which includes "family time" as
part of the option)

11:00am family time/meetings/ work calls 1:00pm lunch 2:00pm meetings/work
calls

------
magma17
0-24: counting dollars

